
Dutch MPs vote for 'yes unless' organ donor register - janvdberg
http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archives/2016/09/dutch-mps-vote-for-yes-unless-organ-donation-register/
======
r_smart
On the one hand, I'm an organ donor and think it's a good idea. Once I'm dead,
you can have what's left over.

On the other, a person's body is the one thing you can't take from them
(without this being a Cronenberg movie). I know they can still opt out, but
having the default be to take somebody's body when they die seems wrong to me.

Why not have an awareness campaign, or offer some kind of small tax incentive
to organ donors?

~~~
clydethefrog
The government tried raising awareness for years, it did not work. Other EU
countries that have a yes unless donor standard have significant more donors.
We need more donors, the people on the waiting list is too long. It will take
a few minutes to opt-out if you feel it's wrong.

That saying, it still need to be passed in the first chamber, which will check
if this infringes our law.

~~~
dudul
> The government tried raising awareness for years, it did not work.

Or it did, but people just decided that they didn't want to be donors.

~~~
Oletros
But people wants to have a transplant when they are ill, you can't have them
without donation

~~~
dudul
Well, then people want transplants, but people also don't want to be donors.
Maybe that's just how it is.

In a way, making it "opt-in" by default is kind of similar to these anti-
patterns we see online. Where the "close" button is very tiny in the corner,
or the option to hide content is buried under 3 layers of settings.

Until we make organ donation mandatory and no longer optional there is only so
much we can do. We need to accept to play the game and recognize the right to
people to not be organ donors, whatever reasons they may have.

------
kahrkunne
If it becomes law, I guess me and a lot of people I know will have to register
_not_ to get our organs removed after death... What a bother.

